# Journalist looking for someone willing to share their story - EGG FREEZING



## molseggs1 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi there, 

This is an extremely personal and sensitive thing to talk about, but by creating this documentary, I hope to make it a topic that is more heard/understand and women out there can know that this is an option for them.

I would love to hear of your experiences - good or bad, with fertility and/or egg freezing. I promise to be sensitive and respectful of your story. 

Please get in contact if you're willing to share your story. 

Email me on [email protected], or message me on 07768322838.

I look forward to hearing from you and sharing your story. 

Molly x


----------

